# Just starting out with a low budget!



## mwp12 (May 31, 2011)

me: Hi my name is G
you: Hi G
me: I'm new to this thing and the last thing I need is some pro using "industry talk" treating me like a step child. So, I will make my question as easy as possible. How/where can I purchase inexpensive blank t-shirts < $2 a pop? And how can I relabel them with a tag less press on for cheap?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

When ordering blank t-shirts, the best way to get low pricing is to order high volume. So how many t-shirt are you looking to order?

When you find a supplier that you want to order from, ask if they offer label changing. If not, most print shops offer it so they can do it for you. Pricing will be based on a few factors.


----------



## mwp12 (May 31, 2011)

Ok man, Im lost. Lets say i want a 100 t's to test the waters. All I need is simple info on how to print my upstart company logo on the neckline of the t shirt at a reasonable price. Seems to me tagless is the way to go...im a rookie so what do I know please enlighten and refer. Im in White Plains, NY.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

For 100 shirts, try a site like blankapparel.com. You probably won't find much for under $2.00, but there are some decent options in the $2.50-3.00 range. To open an account and get the best pricing, you need to make sure you have your legal paperwork setup (registered business, tax id number, resale certificate, etc).

"Tagless" means the manufacturers label is heat transferred onto the shirt instead of sewn in. So if you want to add your logo to the manufacturers label, tagless is a good option for you.

But if you want to remove the manufacturers label, then you need to get sewn in labels that can be cut or torn out. Many shirts now come with "tear away" labels. This would be a great option if you want to remove the manufacturers label and add your own.

If you do remove the manufacturers label and add your own, you cannot just add your logo. There is legally required info that must be included when you relabel a garment. You can read this article for more info about relabeling.

Are you looking to print the labels on the shirts yourself? Or outsource the job to a print shop? If you just want to test the waters on your own clothing brand, I would recommend not spending time and money on relabeling.

I know you are looking for a simple answer to all of this. But unfortunately, relabeling garments is not really a simple process.


----------

